# EI Dosing, TNC Trace and CSM+B



## mracejay (19 Jun 2012)

Hi,

I have been EI dosing now for about a week and have managed to get myself somewhat confused.

I have been following James' Planted Tank method as per his website.

On his website for the Micro nutrients it says "Traces – these can be either chelated trace mix (TNC Trace, CSM+B)" 

I assumed this meant either TNC Trace or CSM+B, but I have started doubting myself does he actually mean both TNC trace AND CSM+B in the same solution or was I right in my first thought that it is indeed either TNC Trace OR CSM+B??

Thanks guys.

Jason


----------



## CeeJay (19 Jun 2012)

Hi Jason.

Yes it is one or the other, not both


----------



## mracejay (19 Jun 2012)

Hi Ceejay again!

Thanks for clearing that up! I was getting worried lol!

Jason


----------

